

Ask HN: What is your sleep schedule? - dennybritz

How much do you sleep? When do you sleep? Are you napping during the day? Have you tried &quot;hacking&quot; your sleep (e.g. polyphasic, biphasic)?<p>I&#x27;m currently doing a standard 8 hour per night, but I&#x27;m considering trying out 6 hours and a 20 minute nap during the day. I played around with polyphasic sleep before but always failed in adopting such a schedule.
======
andkon
Usually 10 hours a night. It's super annoyingly long, but that's exactly how
long I seem to need. It builds up some sort of reserve of energy so I can do
all nighters when necessary, but if I go too long without 10 hours I will
become super unproductive. Naps help mitigate the effects of less sleep, but
definitely don't help all the way.

I'd be interested to know why I have to have so much sleep - anyone else need
10+ hours? My hunch is that I sort of operate at full-tilt pace and am very
active, and all that means my day's exhausting and sleep becomes very
important.

------
yousifa
I do 6 hours a night during the week and 8 hours on weekend. 2am-8am and
around 2am to 10 am weekend

